# Need a high calorie/low sugar breakfast "cookie" recipe



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

DS (22 months) is a skinny bean at only 23 pounds. He hasn't gained in 4 months! When he chooses to eat, he is not in the least bit picky, he eats anything and everything. But, he often has a hard time sitting still long enough to eat much. He's a busy bee.









I would like to find a nutrient/calorie/healthy fat-dense "cookie" recipe. If he has a snack that he can carry around with him as he plays, he's more likely to eat. He likes oats and _loves_ peanut butter. I was thinking of sweetening it with applesauce. Does anyone have a relatively tasty recipe for such a low- sugar peanut butter oatmeal cookie?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Healthier Recipe for Cheerio Bars

* 3 cups Cheerios cereal
* 1/2 cup salted peanuts (optional)
* 1/2 cup sugar
* 1/2 cup honey
* 1/2 cup peanut butter

1. Lightly butter a 9-inch square pan and set aside.
2. In a large bowl combine the cereal, chocolate chips, and peanuts, if using and set aside.
3. In a small sauce pan, set over medium heat, bring the sugar and honey to a boil, stirring constantly. Continue to cook until the sugar is completely dissolved then remove from the heat.
4. Add the peanut butter and stir until the mixture is smooth.
5. Pour the sugar, honey, peanut butter mixture over the cereal mixture and mix until everything is well coated.
6. Immediately press the cereal mixture into the buttered pan. (Damp hands may work best)
7. Cool completely.
8. Cut into desired size and shape bars.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't follow a recipe really, but I make whole wheat and oatmeal cookies with sunflower seeds, raisins and sometimes chocolate chips. You could definitely add peanut butter, nuts, apple chunks and dried milk powder if you have it. Basically you can just take a regular oatmeal cookie recipe and play around with it until you like the results.

You could also try breakfast muffins with whole wheat, oats, dried fruit, cheese, yogurt etc baked in.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

actually for something SUPER easy and no bake you can do nuts or nut butter, dates or raisins, oats, some flaxseeds and maybe a pinch of cinnamon and coconut and or coconut oil in the food processor, and just roll in to little balls or make cookie shapes, or press in to a pan and cut in to squares.

ADd a tiny honey if you want, or a cooked and pureed apple


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been meaning to try this recipe for bumble bars for awhile...I would substitue the rice syrup for maple syrup, just cause I love maple! LOL! Plus I think I would just start with half the amount and work up
Ingredients
1 1/2 cups sesame seeds
3/4 cup almond meal
1/2 cup flax seed (golden flax is preferred)
1/2 cup macadamia nuts (finely chopped)
1/4 cup cashews (finely chopped)
1/2 cup brown rice syrup (or corn syrup)
2 tablespoons evaporated cane syrup (or corn syrup)
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon salt
Directions
1.Mix all ingredients together in a bowl and press into a well oiled 9 X 13 pan (I use olive oil spray).
2.Bake for 20 minutes at 300 degrees.
3.Cut in to bars while hot (it's so much easier than trying to cut when cool!).
http://www.recipezaar.com/Judys-Bumble-Bars-216036

or homemade granola bars (again haven't tried this but keep meaning too!!)

2 cups rolled oats (I've upped it to 2 1/2 cups for another batch and they turned out great)
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup ground flax
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup whole wheat pastry flour (I think it was called "soft" flour)*
1/2 cup raisins
1/4 cherry-flavoured cranberries
3/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 cup honey
1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup canola oil (I might try substituting some of the oil with apple sauce next time)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

* I picked up a lot of these ingredients at the bulk food store. I've also made a batch with sunflower seeds and whole flax seeds. They were just as great! I find that if I add raisins and cranberries the bars become sweeter and chewier. You'll have to experiment and figure out what you like best.

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Grease 9 x 13 baking pan.

2. In large bowl, mix together the oats, brown sugar, wheat germ, flax, cinnamon, flour, raisins and salt. Make a well in the centre, pour in the honey, egg, oil and vanilla. Mix well. Pat the mixture evenly into the pan.

3. Bake for about 30 minutes, but watch the baking time. If youÂ leave them in too long they'll be dry. I like mine a bit chewier. Cool for 5 minutes, then cut into bars or squares. Do not allow the bars to cool completely before cutting or they will be too hard to cut.
http://www.quietfish.com/notebook/?p=1642

My fav breakfast cookie recipe ever!! I use all w.w. flour. These also freeze REALLY well!
Laura's Cinnamon Pumpkin Oatmeal (Breakfast) Cookies

1 cup (126 g) AP flour
3/8 cup (1/4 cup plus 2 T) (64 g) whole grain teff flour
1 1/4 t cinnamon (I used Vietnamese cassia, but Chinese will do to--do not use Mexican, or true cinnamon, which has a different flavor)
1 1/4 t ground ginger
1/4 t cloves
1/4 t allspice
scant 1/2 t baking soda
heaping 1/2 t salt
2 eggs
3/4 cup (186 g) packed pumpkin
1 cup light brown sugar ( I use maple syrup..but a little less and add a thing of applesauce)
2 t vanilla
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, softened
2 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup (76 g) oat bran (I use wheat germ)
approximately 1 cup chopped pecans (98 g)
1 cup cinnamon chips (I use butterscotch...)

Whisk together the first 8 ingredients in a small bowl and set aside.

Cream together the butter and sugar. When it is light and fluffy, add the eggs and vanilla and beat well. Then beat in the pumpkin. Mix in the flour mixture, and then the oat bran and rolled oats. Fold in the pecans and cinnamon chips.

Place plastic wrap firmly over the cookie dough and chill for at least 2 hours, preferably overnight. 15 minutes before baking, preheat the oven to 350 F.

Scoop heaping tablespoons of the dough onto cookie sheets, 2 inches apart. Flatten them slightly with the palm of your hand (the dough will be sticky). Bake for 12-14 minutes, or until the cookies are set and slightly firm. These cookies will stay moist and chewy but truly are best when eaten warm.
http://thespicedlife.blogspot.com/20...breakfast.html

hope that helps some!!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

These are great ideas! Thank you. I'll try them this week!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I make these with about 1/2 cup peanut butter & sometimes 1/3 cup chocolate chips. I also use about 1/2 as much honey or more maple syrup in place of the barly malt or brown rice syrup. You can use cow milk too, this is jsut a vegan recipe







YUMMY!

Easy Pleasin' Oat Bars (from Vive le Vegan!)

2 cups ground oats (see note)
1 cup quick oats
1/4 tsp sea salt
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup pure maple syrup
1/3 cup barley malt or brown rice syrup
1/4 cup vanilla or plain soy milk or other non-dairy milk
11/2 - 2 tbsp canola oil

Preheat oven to 350°F (176°C). In a large bowl, combine all the dry ingredients. Add the wet ingredients into the dry mixture, stirring until well combined. Transfer the mixture to a lightly oiled 8"x12" baking dish and press it down until evenly distributed. Using a sharp knife, cut to mark out the bars before you bake them to make it easier to fully cut and remove the bars once baked. (I usually mark out 12 rectangular bars, but you can make whatever size you like.) Bake for 19-21 minutes, then remove and let cool in pan. Once cool, use a sharp knife to fully cut the bars, then remove with a spatula. *Tip*: The bars are softer if they are not overbaked. For even softer bars you can use a smaller pan to yield thicker bars.

*Note*: This recipe calls for "ground oats." Ground oats can be made from quick oats, which are available in grocery stores. Use your food processor and process the quick oats for a minute or two. The consistency should be similar to coarse flour.

Makes 10-14 bars.

ETA: Don't stess too much about the skinny kid. DS2 is almost 3 1/2 years & only weighs 26 pounds. He is perfectly healthy, just a bit small.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

search this forum for the hugely long Baked Oatmeal thread, it's a versatile recipe, and you bake it up beforehand and then cut squares to carry and eat. It's _really_ tasty and you can customize it in zillions of ways--thus, the thread is really long, lots of variations.


----------



## swtmama2be (Aug 20, 2006)

This recipe is amazing! Tons of Protein (I use brown rice protein powder instead of soy and I substitute peanut butter for the oil and add the powdered egg whites.) My whole family loves them and they really pack a lot of sustaining energy in. I'm going to try using the quinoa flower next. I make these every week and never put them in the freezer...they are delicious for days...but actually, they never last that long!

I hope you like them!








http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/article/77/19005


----------

